# McBridge Cabinets, New Table Saw



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice Saw!!!!!!!!!!

Probably has a short cord to keep the electrical resistance down. They could just as easily put a larger gauge wire cord and made it longer. Funny where they try to save a few pennies.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice saw if I could afford a saw like that I would be in heaven, the reason for the short cord is so you run a wire in a tubing conduit and then you have your plug in at your table saw.


----------



## pitchnsplinters (Dec 26, 2008)

Thats great. Hope you get many years of satisfaction out of it. Have fun.


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

Great Saw. What a Beaut! If it's 230 volt you won't need a very heavy extension cord like you would with a 110 volt motor. Or you could just put a new longer cord on the saw.

If the size is right… you could just convert the temporary library table / outfeed table to a permanent setup by routing a couple of miter gauge slots. It even has drawers to keep blades & wrenches in & storage space under the drawers. (I'm a cheap pack-rat.)

Your shop's really taking shape great.


----------



## CorporalWilly (Jan 7, 2008)

It looks spectacular. Some great work will come from it's use. Take care and be careful. Bye.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

WOW, I'd like to have that in my shop….................LOL….......if only I had more room.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

Tom, Great addition to the shop! Enjoy it


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Tom, you have a really nice saw to play with. I appreciate the review on this one. I have been debating between one of these and a Sawstop and am really hard pressed to decide. Your review does provide some nice info on the saw. I am sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Lucky you!

When I bought my Jet Cabinet saw (JTAS 10" 230V 3hp) several years ago it didn't come with a cord at all. I think most of them are like that so you can wire them the way you want. SawStops don't come with one and I don't think Delta Unisaws do either.


----------



## goggy (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## doyoulikegumwood (Jun 21, 2007)

hey tom nice saw i think changing the cord wont effect the warrenty i would ask them befor buying any of your electric stuff if you run longer then it is now you probly want to go with a bigger gauge wire dont know for sur but that my thought on it congrats bud your shop is coming along nicely


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Looks great! Can't go wrong with a Powermatic. I think the cord thing is bull…it's the same thing when you buy a dryer…you have to buy a cord for it…crazy!


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Congratulations on the new saw!

As far as the powercord is concerned, I can see why they might not include the plug because of the many choices of plugs, but length at 4" is one I don't understand. Of course, once one competitor does something, it is easy for the industry to follow.

Anyway, this very minor distraction and should not take away from the joy and excitment of owning and using a top quality table saw. Have fun!

Dalec


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Now that a sweet addition to anyone shop. May you have many safe years of use and enjoy all the great project from your new saw….Blkcherry


----------



## Lenny101 (Dec 26, 2008)

great saw very stable congrats!!


----------



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

Very pretty saw, and you're right, it doesn't hurt to ask. I'm wondering though, do any table saws come with longer cords? All the ones I've worked on (all Deltas) had only 4 foot cords. The two I have here are wire directly into outlets on the floor so it's not an issue, and the ones my father had he used a long cable that came from the breaker panal, and he'd just swap it from the table saw to the planer as needed. Just a thought.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Sweet cabinet saw.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

How is the saw working out for you? I am very seriously considering a new saw in the near future and am leaning towards this one in particular. Just curious if you are having any issues? I have heard that the mobile system only raises the saw 3/16" and it might be a problem on uneven floors. How has the first 30 days or so been?


----------



## RBWoodworker (Mar 22, 2009)

Beautiful..absolutely beautiful..I own the powermatic 66 5 hp saw and I changed the cord to a 12' long 3 wire #6 gauge just to be safe..the cord it probably overkill, but I didn't care.. theres nothing I don't love about the Powermatic saws..


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I think they were thinking the power plug would be a floor box, so the cable only needs to be so short… (also reduces the amount of cables running along the floor around the shop) , an extension/replacement is always an option though.

hope this saw makes life easier, and more precise for you ;o) enjoy it!


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Tom,

My name is Lenny. I think you may have welcomed me when I became a LJ last year. Today is a special day for me as my PM2000 arrived. I am taking a lunch break from setting it up so here I am re-viewing reviews on the saw. I noticed you mentioned in this review that the hardware package for the accufence was missing. As I went through my list of items I too thought that package was missing. However I noticed that the fence rail is hollow and thought that perhaps they stuffed the package in it. Sure enough when I tipped and shook it, voila, out came the package. I have a feeling you have a small plastic bag of screws, nuts and washers sitting inside your fence rail! Let me know, I am curious. 
P.S. I like how you always say "God bless" after all your posts so…"God bless."


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Tom
Looks like I'm late but congrats on the new PM It should be a great saw. That burns me to like PM can't afford anther 6' of cord. I added 20' to my saw.


----------



## GPDMTR25 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey Tom
As you know I have the same table saw. I also purchased it from Tools-Plus. I've gotten very good service from them. Also I located the cheapest price I could find it and then asked them to match the price, which they did. The saw was purchased for me as a gift and I still can't believe I own a saw this nice. 
I purchased the Powermatic with the workbench extension table for $2,824 in 2010


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for your review.


----------

